# From Santa



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2008)

Written on a piece of paper:

Money is scarce, times are hard, 
here's your damn ol' Christmas card (colour and decorate it yourself)

I am writing this note to remind you, 
that inflation has taken away.
The things I hold so essential.
My workshop, reindeer and sleigh.

So I am making my rounds on a donkey.
he is old, stubburn and slow.
So you know if you don't see me at Christmas.
I am out on my ass in the snow.

Merry Christmas,
Love Santa.        :xeek:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: From Santa.*

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: From Santa.*

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: From Santa.*

NicNak's joke made me think of this video...

YouTube - Santa on cocaine


----------



## Daniel (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: From Santa.*

"Step out of the sleigh, please"  :funny:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: From Santa.*

..yes, may not be appropriate to spread the xmas cheer....


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 16, 2008)

I love that youtube vid


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2008)

That's halarious Jazzey!  haa haa haahahhaa


----------



## white page (Dec 16, 2008)

:loveit::hug: thanks Nicnak !!!


----------

